

Typesafe releases Console for monitoring Akka applications - live demo - SanderMak
http://console-demo.typesafe.com/

======
SanderMak
Unfortunately the error traces seem to be empty for the current errors. I'm
quite interested in how they present these traces across networked nodes.

------
theatrus2
Honestly, fairly useful as a general feeling of an Akka application, which
tend to be a bit opaque.

------
davidu
Gorgeous Interface. Not über-intuitive, but really gorgeous.

------
pkulak
Now I really wish I used Akka instead of Jetlang...

------
ntulip
that's just beautiful

